# Where does the condensation go in my fridge?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pretty common to have that line plug up, see if you can see it from the back side of the ref.
Use a hair dryer not water to thaw it out next time.
May be the defroster has gone bad.
If you Google the make and model of your ref. there's lot of parts break downs and trouble shooting guides avalible for free on line.


----------



## octapuss (Aug 10, 2012)

It is a Kenmore Coldspot, model number 6902891

There is a similar thread about this problem on another site: http://www.justanswer.com/appliance/...-nnn-nnnn.html

Im still looking for a fix. 
Should i fix it or replace the fridge all together?


----------



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

The drain line is simply clogged... When your freezer defrosts as part of the normal cycle, the water is not draining out. When the defrost cycle is over, the line and the water gathered around it freeze. Defrost it with a hair dryer and be careful not to melt anything. Then, from the back of your fridge you should be able to locate where the drain line drains into the pan. blow it out or suck it out with a vacuum. Then,
Pour some water into the line from the freezer and make sure it's draining before you reassemble. Also, it's possible that your particular unit should have a wire connecting the heater to the drain line so that it doesn't freeze. A model number and a picture of your drain line in the freezer will help with this.


----------

